# Laptop For EMT training?



## Monroej3 (May 10, 2019)

Hey guys! I am going to be going into my EMT courses in the fall and I am wondering if I need a laptop for my courses? I understand each program is going to be different from the next and have contacted my course supervisor, but I am wondering what you guys think. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2019)

A laptop specifically? You can probably get by without one however you will likely need access to some sort of computer for assignments.


----------



## Monroej3 (May 10, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A laptop specifically? You can probably get by without one however you will likely need access to some sort of computer for assignments.


Okay, I plan on going to college following the semester of my cert and just want to be proactive.


----------



## DrParasite (May 10, 2019)

you don't NEED to buy a laptop for an EMT class; you likely WILL need some computer, to do assignments.

That being said, I'm not a big fan of having laptops in EMT class (and I say that as an instructor who ALWAYS brings his laptop to EMT classes).  They are simply too distracting, with social media, and internet access, and a whole bunch of other stuff.  But If a student is actually using it to take notes, and be productive, than more power to them.  I think there is very little needs for a laptop, especially to purchase a new laptop, for EMT class.

If you are going to college, especially away to college, than I would absolutely invest in a laptop.  back in the day, I only used desktops, and RDPed into my desktop from any on campus computer when I lived on campus.  but when I got a laptop, and had all my files at my fingertips...... well, it was worth it.  I've had my laptop for at least 8 years now, and have upgraded the HD (and am looking to do so again to a hybrid SSD one), and the memory (which has allowed me to keep it for so long), but now I might just buy a new one. Its a worthwhile investment for any college student.


----------



## Monroej3 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you for the reply! I will take this into consideration!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (May 10, 2019)

For college in general, yes. A laptop is necessary. For a single course like EMT, not really. You could probably just use a Library computer to complete assignments. 

But, if you need one for school, you might as well get one. You might end up putting EMT test prep software on it. 

I would recommend a macbook or a surface pro.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 10, 2019)

If you are tight for money all you really need is a basic laptop that can go on the internet, play videos, and allow you to type up assignments. Those can easily be found in the $200-$300 range.


----------



## Monroej3 (May 10, 2019)

I will be taking 6 total EMT classes for my certification and then going to get my bachelors in microbiology. I have a gen 2 surface pro and it doesn’t really work well at all anymore and was heavily considering MacBook Pro.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (May 10, 2019)

Monroej3 said:


> I will be taking 6 total EMT classes for my certification and then going to get my bachelors in microbiology. I have a gen 2 surface pro and it doesn’t really work well at all anymore and was heavily considering MacBook Pro.



I have a surface pro 3 and a MacBook Pro. I use the MacBook Pro a lot more often. If I could only get one computer for school, I would get a MacBook Pro.


----------



## CALEMT (May 10, 2019)

Man... I don't intend to sound like the "old fart" (I'm only 24) but when I did EMT school I had my EMT book, a notebook, and a pen. 

Sidenote... when I brought my laptop a couple times to paramedic school I just ended up looking at guns and gun parts instead of listening to lectures... all the other times I used "old skool" pen and paper.


----------



## Bishop2047 (May 10, 2019)

Also be sure to find out what your program utilizes for clinicals. 

Some utilize programs such as Comtracker to keep track of skill sign offs and such, and were best suited for use on a tablet. 

Don't want to spend money on one item that you don't need.

I for one need to see things in my own handwriting to remember it, but I am a simpleton.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (May 10, 2019)

You can write on a surface pro or iPad Pro


----------



## VentMonkey (May 10, 2019)

joshrunkle35 said:


> If I could only get one computer for school, I would get a MacBook Pro.


I too love my MacBook. I don’t know that I could go with another laptop moving forward.


CALEMT said:


> Man... I don't intend to sound like the "old fart" (I'm only 24) but when I did EMT school I had my EMT book, a notebook, and a pen.


This is still my approach to just about any class, or course that I take.


Bishop2047 said:


> I for one need to see things in my own handwriting to remember it, but I am a simpleton.


I think there’s, like, science and stuff, behind this theory.


----------



## MMiz (May 11, 2019)

To answer your initial question, I don't think you need a laptop with you in class.  I would absolutely have a computer at home.

During my undergrad and my EMT school laptops weren't prevalent like they are today.  I took my notes on lined paper and in most classes re-typed them when I got home.  When I take an EMT course in a few months I plan to do the same.  The act of taking the notes and then re-typing them is crucial to me learning and remembering the material.

As far as laptops:

For grad school I purchased a cheap refurbished laptop for $400 and used it all of the time.  It got daily use in grad school and then at my job for six years.

If I were purchasing a laptop that I'd use through undergrad I'd likely purchase a Dell XPS 13 or a Microsoft Surface.  I have a Macbook Pro that I rarely use and I struggle with the OS.

Good luck!


----------



## teufulhund (May 11, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> you don't NEED to buy a laptop for an EMT class; you likely WILL need some computer, to do assignments.
> 
> That being said, I'm not a big fan of having laptops in EMT class (and I say that as an instructor who ALWAYS brings his laptop to EMT classes).  They are simply too distracting, with social media, and internet access, and a whole bunch of other stuff.  But If a student is actually using it to take notes, and be productive, than more power to them.  I think there is very little needs for a laptop, especially to purchase a new laptop, for EMT class.
> 
> If you are going to college, especially away to college, than I would absolutely invest in a laptop.  back in the day, I only used desktops, and RDPed into my desktop from any on campus computer when I lived on campus.  but when I got a laptop, and had all my files at my fingertips...... well, it was worth it.  I've had my laptop for at least 8 years now, and have upgraded the HD (and am looking to do so again to a hybrid SSD one), and the memory (which has allowed me to keep it for so long), but now I might just buy a new one. Its a worthwhile investment for any college student.


Too bounce off this statement. Highly recommend you just bring in some paper and a pen for notes. Like a lot of people said having a laptop in class is way to distracting for most and I find physically writing down notes is a better way of learning. Unless you’re like the UCLA graduate who was way ahead of everyone, who brought in his laptop and did all the tests in class then slept for the rest of the day like a madman.


----------



## Monroej3 (May 11, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the replies!! I am going to get a macbook pro and I actually enrolled for the summer semester that starts June 3rd. I would have class from 8am-12pm then an hour for lunch then class till 5pm M-Th. I'll most likely use my laptop during lunch break to study and do assignments. Then in the fall I'll be taking more classes for my microbiology degree.


----------



## StCEMT (May 11, 2019)

I'd rather take notes on my tablet. I can type significantly faster than I can write and the nicer ones allow you to just jot down notes onto a copy of the slides you are looking at. Best of both worlds and you can easily bounce between the two. Using that mix of typed notes and hand written notes onto slides using tablets is what a lot of us did for the CCP course I was in.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (May 12, 2019)

Good luck with your MBP. Louis Rossman will be there for you when you're ready...


----------



## joshrunkle35 (May 12, 2019)

hometownmedic5 said:


> Good luck with your MBP. Louis Rossman will be there for you when you're ready...



Luckily, you probably won’t ever need to fix a Mac as long as you don’t drop it. I’ve owned 6 MacBook Pro’s over the last 20 years and never needed a single repair. My wife, sisters, mother, most coworkers and classmates all do as well, and the only repairs I’ve ever heard of were related to dropping the MacBooks. I’ve owned 2 surface pro’s in the last 5 years, and while I love them and still recommend them, they have both needed repairs and never been dropped. Obviously my experience is subjective, but I would bet that MacBooks in general need less repairs than their competitors.


----------



## Monroej3 (May 12, 2019)

joshrunkle35 said:


> Luckily, you probably won’t ever need to fix a Mac as long as you don’t drop it. I’ve owned 6 MacBook Pro’s over the last 20 years and never needed a single repair. My wife, sisters, mother, most coworkers and classmates all do as well, and the only repairs I’ve ever heard of were related to dropping the MacBooks. I’ve owned 2 surface pro’s in the last 5 years, and while I love them and still recommend them, they have both needed repairs and never been dropped. Obviously my experience is subjective, but I would bet that MacBooks in general need less repairs than their competitors.





joshrunkle35 said:


> Luckily, you probably won’t ever need to fix a Mac as long as you don’t drop it. I’ve owned 6 MacBook Pro’s over the last 20 years and never needed a single repair. My wife, sisters, mother, most coworkers and classmates all do as well, and the only repairs I’ve ever heard of were related to dropping the MacBooks. I’ve owned 2 surface pro’s in the last 5 years, and while I love them and still recommend them, they have both needed repairs and never been dropped. Obviously my experience is subjective, but I would bet that MacBooks in general need less repairs than their competitors.


I myself have had a surface pro and have had to send it in for repairs multiple times. I am very familiar with the interfaces of both mac and windows. I do prefer mac. I have also heard that with my degree path after EMT that most of the databases I will be accessing for research will be able to be accessed with the mac os or with bootcamp booting both mac and windows if i need.


----------



## Seirende (May 12, 2019)

I made it through a college semester with a tablet that my mom got on sale for $50. You really don't need anything fancy. For my nursing courses the school "HIGHLY" recommended an iPad bundle that came out to like $700. I got an on sale touchscreen laptop for $400 which has been more than sufficient.

Now for EMT class, which I did about six years back, I just had the textbook, a notebook, and pencils.


----------



## Jim37F (May 12, 2019)

Honestly the only reason I'd consider buying a laptop for any class (whether that's EMT, Paramedic, or any other college class really) would be A) I didn't already have a functioning laptop and B) they absolutely positively, will fail you if you don't have one, require you to have your own.


And unless the instructors said to bring it, I wouldn't even think of doing that, I'd just use the book and notepaper, and actually have to pay attention to what the instructor is saying.

Then again, maybe at 30 I'm just getting old lol


----------



## CALEMT (May 12, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> maybe at 30 I'm just getting old



For you its book, notebook, and Geritol old man.


----------



## DrParasite (May 13, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Sidenote... when I brought my laptop a couple times to paramedic school I just ended up looking at guns and gun parts instead of listening to lectures... all the other times I used "old skool" pen and paper.


That's why I don't like students using laptops in class... they just that, and then complain when they do poorly on the exams or during practical evaluations.  Suffice it to say, when you don't pay attention in class, and then fail the exams, my level of sympathy drops significantly.

The biggest issue I have with the MacBook Pro is the cost.  Many people love the MBP, say it's much better than a windows laptop, because it's  faster, brighter, etc.  Of course, they are usually comparing it to a windows PC that costs less than $500, so of course a $1500 will blow it out of the water ....  Now if you buy a $1,500 windows PC, it will blow the MAC out of the water, especially when you factor in all the compatibility issues that you don't have, compared to having a MAC.

I have an iPad 2 which is about 8 years old, which I take to conferences and in class.  No internet unless wifi, nothing fancy.  I take notes, and when I am done, I can transfer to my PC or email them to my self.  and It syncs to my windows PC with no issues (well, other than itunes is a horribly bloated application, but I digress...)

I've had my laptop for 8+ years, and the only thing I needed to replace, due to a failure, was the battery, which is completely normal.  And if you drop any laptop, you can break it. I currently dual boot my laptop between windows and linux, simply because my laptop is getting older and linux runs coolers than windows (but Itunes doesn't run on linux, and I'm too lazy to set up a windows VM using wine in linux).

One thing to keep in mind: a tablet doesn't replace a computer.  you can do many things like a computer, but for actual work, an actual computer has more power, more storage abilities, and can function independently without a network connection for longer.  I'll play with my tablet, but when I need to do real work, like write a paper or do research, give me a real mouse and keyboard any time.


----------



## Tx1Nguyen (Jun 4, 2019)

Personally I’ve used google docs for the past 5 years so I’m going with a basic $200 Chromebook. 
Also allows me to keep track off all my assignments on Google calender! Good luck!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2020)

It depends on what your program is using for an LMS. If you are taking a course with my Brady lab or using the Jones and Bartlett navigate applications, they function better on a laptop than they do on a tablet. They are impossible to use on a phone.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm not sure if this post was just a spam post for the PC software company or not (first post, no real info other than a reason to check out their site), but as an IT guy, I wanted to correct some of the statements:


EdMacDo said:


> Hello, Windows may be the best and the most popular operating system in the world, but it also has its own problems, like apps that worked on windows 7 and lower that doesn't work on Win 10


If you have an app that worked in windows 7, but doesn't work in Windows 10, than your problem should be either with the app manufacturer who requires you to run on an operating system that is 10 years old, or your self for failing to update or upgrade your app to version that uses technology from this decade


EdMacDo said:


> Why? Why I should download an antivirus program that protects my PC from external threats, they could install it as incorporated in the operating system.


That already exists in Windows 10.  it's called Windows Defender.  However, you should not forget that the antivirus applications are security programs and Microsoft is NOT a security company.  that's why it's best to leave that up to a company that has a dedicated focus on security.   Personally, I'd rather deal with a company that specializes in security, vs dealing with a huge behemoth that is jack of all trades masters of none.


EdMacDo said:


> I am happy that there are other software developers, that will help you when you are in need.


good software developers are needed, to develop good software.  they could be hired by those companies to update their apps so they work with Windows 10.


EdMacDo said:


> Even a week ago my PC started to slow down, because of the junk files I forgot to delete on it, thankfully I have found some best pc tune up software and fixed it.


ahh yes, the spam plug.  I have a script that clears your cookies and cache.  it's free.  no need to waste money because "junk files I forgot to delete."  just delete them.  or, instead of paying someone to do it for you, take a class so you can learn how to do it yourself.


EdMacDo said:


> I think you should easily find and good windows notebook on Intel i5 for 500$ that is good for EMT.


Sure.  but do you need it?  with FISDAP and online data entry stuff, having a laptop/tablet can help, but you can't forget to actually pay attention in class, do all of the hands-on practice, and study the materials.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 3, 2020)

Im still laughing at the whole "Windows may be the best" part.


----------

